# Gentoo Hardware + KDE

## rottingdead

I think I might have chosen the wrong cpu family in Kernel configuration, I start installing KDE at 8:30 AM, it is now 14:54/2:54 here, this doesn't seem right, I Have a Intel Pentium(R) Processor, I'll display cat /proc/cpuinfo below:

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 23

model name      : Pentium(R) Dual-Core  CPU      E5400  @ 2.70GHz

stepping        : 10

cpu MHz         : 2700.000

cache size      : 2048 KB

physical id     : 0

siblings        : 2

core id         : 0

cpu cores       : 2

apicid          : 0

initial apicid  : 0

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 13

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov 

pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arc

h_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 x

tpr pdcm xsave lahf_lm dts tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority

bogomips        : 5399.73

clflush size    : 64

cache_alignment : 64

address sizes   : 36 bits physical, 48 bits virtual

power management:

```

I chose the the Core2 Duo last timje, I"m assuming that's not the right one at all, I was having issues with constant start up times in KDE apps,and GEntoo, so redone it using Intel Pentium Pro, both were just the same, I never even seen that cpu family in there for this particular Processor..  Maybe I should have went with X86_64 Gentoo instead?

----------

## John R. Graham

What did you use as your -march value in your CFLAGS? What version of gcc do you have installed?

- John

----------

## rottingdead

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> What did you use as your -march value in your CFLAGS? What version of gcc do you have installed?
> 
> - John

 

march=i686; gcc == 4.5.3;  Anything else you should know, while we're at it?  Oh in case you were wondering, I should have said this earlier, I chose the stage3-i686-20111011 file.

----------

## John R. Graham

Well, the Safe CFLAGS site has this to say:

```
Core 2 Duo/Quad, Xeon 51xx/53xx/54xx/3360, Pentium Dual-Core T23xx+/Exxxx, Celeron Dual-Core

vendor_id  : GenuineIntel

cpu family  : 6

model  : 15, 23

model name  : Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU XXXX @ XXXGHz

model name  : Intel(R) Celeron(R) CPU E3400 @ 2.60GHz

model name  : Intel(R) Pentium(R) Dual CPU T23xx @ XXXGHz

model name  : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU X3360

32 bit profile (x86) for < GCC 4.3:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=prescott -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

32 bit profile (x86) for >= GCC 4.3:

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=core2 -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

```

The 32-bit profile will do for your CFLAGS. For the kernel config, you've got a "Core2 / Newer Xeon".   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## rottingdead

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Well, the Safe CFLAGS site has this to say:
> 
> ```
> Core 2 Duo/Quad, Xeon 51xx/53xx/54xx/3360, Pentium Dual-Core T23xx+/Exxxx, Celeron Dual-Core
> 
> ...

 

You've got to be kidding me, I wonder how I missed that site on Gentoo Wiki?  =( =( =(, wasted all this time for nothing, =(.  So, this means I have to reconfigure kernel?

----------

## John R. Graham

Things mostly Just Work™ if you use settings for a lesser CPU, which you have. However, it's just one little setting and one little recompile. Why wouldn't you want to make that small change? More importantly, your current CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf are optimizing all of the rest of the software on your system for a lesser CPU. I'd be more concerned about that, if I were you.   :Razz: 

- John

----------

## rottingdead

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> Things mostly Just Work™ if you use settings for a lesser CPU, which you have. However, it's just one little setting and one little recompile. Why wouldn't you want to make that small change? More importantly, your current CFLAGS in /etc/make.conf are optimizing all of the rest of the software on your system for a lesser CPU. I'd be more concerned about that, if I were you.  
> 
> - John

 

Meh, I like going to the long route, {=P..  Going to reconfigure kernel, update my /etc/make.conf file, and go from there, =).

----------

## John R. Graham

The Gentoo gods smile upon you, my son.   :Wink: 

- John

----------

## rottingdead

 *John R. Graham wrote:*   

> The Gentoo gods smile upon you, my son.  
> 
> - John

 

ANyway, heading out for now, my father just got here..  Going to go with him, thanks for your help !!!!  Oh, since we're on make.conf..  My USE flag is getting very large, can I start a new USE flag on the next line?

----------

## Chiitoo

 *rottingdead wrote:*   

> My USE flag is getting very large, can I start a new USE flag on the next line?

 

Yes you can.

This is what mine looks like (actually ordered by app-portage/ufed, a little, simple, nice USE Flag Editor you might want to check out):

```
USE="3dnow 3dnowext X aac aalib accessibility acl acpi alsa anthy apng berkdb

     bzip2 cairo cdda cdr cdrom cjk cli consolekit cracklib crypt cups cxx

     dbus declarative device-mapper dirac dri dvd encode exceptions extras

     ffmpeg flac fortran g15 gd gdbm gdu gif gimp glib gmplayer gnutls gphoto2

     gpm gstreamer gtk iconv immqt-bc jack jackmidi java jpeg jpeg2k kde lame

     lcd libcaca lm_sensors midi mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mpd mpeg mplayer

     mudflap multilib mysql ncurses nls npp nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg openal

     opengl openmp pae pam pcntl pcre perl png policykit pppd python

     qt3support qt4 readline reflection schroedinger scim session sql sqlite

     sse sse2 sse4a ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd threads truetype udev uim unicode

     vorbis webkit x264 xml xorg xvid zlib -ipv6"
```

----------

## rottingdead

 *Chiitoo wrote:*   

>  *rottingdead wrote:*   My USE flag is getting very large, can I start a new USE flag on the next line? 
> 
> Yes you can.
> 
> This is what mine looks like (actually ordered by app-portage/ufed, a little, simple, nice USE Flag Editor you might want to check out):
> ...

 

Whoops, sorry, I wasn't being specific, I meant for example:

```

USE="gtk -gnome kde qt4 alsa cdr dvd"

USE="private-headers nls"

```

That's what I meant about a new line, sorry..

----------

## John R. Graham

/etc/make.conf is interpreted by bash (in the future, a compatible parser is in the works, I believe). So, you have to comply with bash syntax. I do this:

```
USE="emacs nptl nptlonly subversion userlocales toolkit-scroll-bars"

USE="$USE unicode fbcondecor sound loop-aes jadetex spell"

USE="$USE -ipv6 -pertty -gnome -gtk -arts -bluetooth -64bit"
```

and so forth.

- John

----------

